# My Kindle doesn't detect my home wifi



## samsufi (Feb 15, 2015)

I've just bought another e-book book on Amazon and it appeared in my kindle library on my pc, but I can't transfer it to my kindle (basic model), as it just says 0 network available. I've even connected it via a usb cable, and the same thing. I've restarted the kindle and the computer several times, but no luck. Meanwhile no problems with going online with the computer. Any help really welcome.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just to clarify: if you download for transfer via USB, you have to specify what device it's for. If you just send it to your Kindle for PC app and try to copy it to the kindle, the book won't open on the device.

How do you connect your computer to the worlds? Is it also through WiFi or is it wired via the modem or a router? Do you have a WiFi broadcast modem or router?

Please excuse me if these seem like basic questions, but some people, I've found, think they have one kind of hardware and they have something different.  Some modems from your IP have a WiFi broadcaster built in; some don't. If it doesn't, you need to buy a separate router that will broadcast for you.  Either way, the Wifi part might not work but, if you're plugging it in, your computer will be able to get to the internet.

Be sure Airplane mode is OFF on your kindle and see what networks it sees.  If it's not seeing any, and you're sure you should have one -- maybe because it used to work just fine   -- unplug your modem (and router as well if you have one). Leave it for maybe 30 seconds and then plug it back in. It will probably take a minute or two to negotiate all the connections.  Try again to see if the modem/router is broadcasting. 

If it's still not and should be . . . . you'll have to play with the router settings, I'd guess, which is not something that is likely to be able to be troubleshot via a message board. 

Assuming you do have a router, how old is is? They can go bad and it's also true that the kindle may not pick up the signal from a much older WiFi router. I've had difficulty in some local coffee shops and I think that's probably the issue. In those cases, though, the kindle saw it o.k., it was supposed to be wide open, but it wouldn't connect. I've wondered if the Kindle is smart enough to not talk to an older non-password-protected network like that?  Or if it's just flat-out too old for the technology to talk to each other.

But a new router isn't very expensive and they're pretty easy to set up nowadays. Even if it was working before, maybe there was a power fluctuation that affected it or something.

Good luck . . . and welcome to kboards . . . . .


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

Perhaps your router hides your wifi network SSID. In that case, you need to manually enter the SSID (Network name), using Other on the wifi networks dialog.

Kindle (but not Fire) supports WPS, which many wifi routers offer. You just put the Kindle into wifi scan mode, push the WPS button on the router, and I believe Kindle will offer to connect. No password entry required. Of course the router needs to have that feature enabled (usually it is by default).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That's a good thought, tsemple -- I forgot that a router can be set like that -- which is silly because we've done that before.  It's a pretty simple way to make it harder for ordinary folks to find your network. But if you know the SSID, it is very easy to enter it with the password into the kindle. So if the kindle 'forgot' it somehow, it won't find it on scanning.


----------



## brightstar (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks i have already see like this forum its a very informative forum i like it thanks again for the sharing with us....


----------

